

Why India Will Displace China as Global Growth Engine  - eduardordm
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-12-16/why-india-will-displace-china-as-global-growth-engine.html

======
jfaucett
interesting, but it seems to me these aren't any new arguments. People have
been pretty much saying the same things for the past decade, and still india
isn't showing the growth people have expected. I found this article
interesting as well on the same subject
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2012/10/23/why-isnt-
india-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2012/10/23/why-isnt-india-a-
superpower-or-global-leader/)

looking at most indicators though, it does look like the upcoming 20+ years
will show india coming up much stronger, however, they did start late (1991)
and haven't been able to obtain as much global political/military power and
resources as China and the US have which may or may not have a big impact on
their internal economic structure.

